# Question about these wheels...



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Found these while browsing online. Was hoping to see what some of you guys think about them. They would be 18x8 with 225/45/18 on a silver cruze. Lets hear if you guys think that i should give this a go or not.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I personally wouldn't consider them because they're too flashy in my opinion. I've always hated the ring of rivets that come with multi piece rims as I simply think they're tacky.

On the other hand, its your Cruze, do what you like and makes you happy.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah that is kind of my feeling too, just trying to get a gauge on it because i am 50/50 on them. I too do not like the rivets but other than that i like the rims.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I would love to rock a set like that seeing the drum brakes through them would annoy me very much. 

Would look sweet on your ride (in 19's). I second the over kill on rivets but design is really nice.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lexanis?? Good god, dare I ask the price tag on those? lol.

I'm gonna side with Smurf. They're not bad, my preference however is less gap between spokes. I mean our brakes aren't all that impressive to show anyways, lol.

If they were 7spoke I'd probably like them better. But like Smurf said, it's your car man, go for what you feel is right.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks mick, I like the smaller spoke style that shows everything because they make the wheels look bigger to me. And yes if it wasnt for the rivets they wouldve been ordered already.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Taurus, the price tag isnt bad considering they are drilled, shaving the offset to 38, mount and balance new tires with new tpms and shipping for about 1700


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dude at that price I'd jump on them. (having the money of course)
How much you're 19's, you know?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

paint the break drums and calipers bright orange or soemething, than the drum breaks wont look so bad, i painted some drums on a old honda i used to have and it looked really nice..

those are pretty nice rims, not sure how i feel about tose going on a cruze though.. one thin i dont like is how the spokes ( i guess thats what you call them ) curve out like that, for some reason i have never liked the ones that curve out, but over all i think those ones look pretty darn good.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

UPDATE: I have gone ahead with the purchase of these wheels. I just couldnt pass on the deal/price. I have however started looking into ways to paint/ powdercoat the rivets, if possible.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gloss black touch up paint. Its only being used to cover up rivet heads. Itll blend in fine.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You can plasti dip the rivets so the rims remain unaltered incase you decide to get rid of them at some point.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see them on. You went with 18's though right. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks evo i was looking into the plasti dipping just the rivets but all i can find is a spray can... Do you know of anywhere to find something that i could use a brush or something. 

Mick- I did go with the 18s because of the offer that these guys gave me was only for the 18s and they didnt have any 19s in stock. The only place that I found these in 19s was on international sites but they didnt really look all that expensive being lexanis. If you want to talk to these guys about possible deals or whatever their site is extremecustoms.com. I should get them next week because I got a custom offset to +38 to hopefully get the wheels flush to the fender. I will post pics as soon as i get them on and get it lowered which should happen at the same time.


----------

